

NSA Honeypot - zenburnmyface
http://camdp.com/blogs/nsa-honeypot

======
tod222
Shades of the old USENET trend of including "NSA Food" lines in signatures. I
never saw the point since it would so easily be ignored.

Sample USENET post from December, 1987 with an "NSA Food" line in the
signature (and a related joke line):
[https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!topic/comp.sys....](https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!topic/comp.sys.amiga/6pGwO4St5L4)

Discussion of "NSA food" lines from April, 1987:
[https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!topic/news.misc...](https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!topic/news.misc/cDkMQNMZzy8)

------
fiatmoney
Seems to be timing out for me. Anyone have a description or mirror?

~~~
zenburnmyface
it's back up now I believe.

~~~
raldi
The page refuses to scroll on an iPhone.

------
fiatmoney
At one point there was an anonymous mail relay that would inject random
suspicious text ("The cook needs more semtex") into all messages. Wish I could
remember the name.

~~~
frisco
Emacs used to do it. See: www.catb.org/jargon/html/N/NSA-line-eater.html

------
quantumpotato_
Didn't Apple file a patent for multiple profiles (derived from one) on a
social network? Thought I read this somewhere.

